# Hilfe Bacnet und knx



## Dirkkolo (24 Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin gerade an einem Projekt mit einer Wago BACNet/IP 750-831. Grundlagen in Codesys 2.3, ETS5 und allgemein programmieren sind vorhanden.  Allerdings hab ich grad keinen Plan wie ich das angehen soll.
Zum Aufbau:  Ich habe KNX-Taster bzw. KNX-Präsenzmelder und Lampen über DALI. Wie verknüpfe ich die KNX teile über die Wago mit den DALI ?? Hat mir da jemand einen kleinen Rat oder eine Hilfestellung.

Vielen Dank im vorraus und viele Grüße 

Dirk


----------



## GLT (24 Mai 2017)

DALI-Klemme oder KNX/DALI-GW?

Ansonsten ist das simpel - für die KNX-Klemme die benötigten KNX-Ein/Ausgänge anlegen (vorher ETS-Projekt fertig machen) u. per SYM-Datei in ETS die GAs verknüpfen u. in die Klemme laden.

DALI-Klemme in Betrieb nehmen (also DALI-Bus) u. über ein selbst erstelltes Programm die KNX-Befehle (Codesysvariablen) auf die DALI-Bausteine wirken lassen.

Mit BACNet hat das aber bis zu diesem Punkt noch nichts zu tun - hier würde man dann mit dem BACNet-Generator weiterarbeiten.

Mach dich mit dem WAGO-KNX-Konzept vertraut u. dann mit der Doku für die DALI-Klemme - Wago hat das alles im Grunde sehr schön beschrieben u. sowas rein in einem Forenthread komplett zu erschlagen, wäre vermessen. Die BACNet-Sache ist dann wiederum eine eigene Geschichte.


----------

